# Favorite Talk Show Moment Of All Time.



## FriggaFanatic (May 14, 2012)

Can be from ANY talkshow during any time period. Here's mine.

[video=youtube;GIKDMbN6Ayc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIKDMbN6Ayc[/video]


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

I don't know my favorite talk show moment but I do know my favorite talk show host, Rush Limbaugh!


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> I don't know my favorite talk show moment but I do know my favorite talk show host, Rush Limbaugh!



Christ. Get some taste.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

Is it not my choice for what talk shows that I like?


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Is it not my choice for what talk shows that I like?



It says something about you though if your favourite is someone like that. Someone who uses their show as a platform for their political views? Thats not really a talkshow, thats an advertisement because you can guarantee that people from other political backgrounds will be treated fairly. And why would anyone like a person who calls a student protesting for contraceptives a "prostitute " and a "whore"?


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

You seem to forget that he appologized for that incident. It was Ms Fluke that didn't accept that apology and do you think that Rush is the only person I listen to? I also listen to Clark Howard, Neil Boortz, and Hannity.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> You seem to forget that he appologized for that incident. It was Ms Fluke that didn't accept that apology and do you think that Rush is the only person I listen to? I also listen to Clark Howard, Neil Boortz, and Hannity.



So ostly a Republican bias then.

Fuck, this is what is wrong with America. Everything has to be political. It's like people listen to frothing maniacs on the radio, and it just makes everyone fucking crazy.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

You seem to be the one overreacting. I was only stating my preferences in talk radio and you were the one who got your knickers in a knot.


----------



## Plantar (May 14, 2012)

Watching talk shows is a waste of time for me, I mostly listen to talk radio. Dennis and Judi on NJ101.5 <33

I used to love Casey Bartholomew and Ray Rossi, the Jersey guys, on their afternoon timeslot following D&J's 10am-2pm slot, but Casey was fired and the other guy was moved to midnight (and his show is boring, I've listened to it once or twice on my way home from work... He's nothing without Casey)

I have a clip somewhere on an external drive, it was something to do with pitbulls, I'll upload it if anyone's interested on why I like them though. :1


----------

